# Air Force



## Babba (13 Sep 2004)

hello  wut are the odds of flying an f/a 18 aircraft. when 17 can i go right to the army and start training for the air force.. what should i do to prepare myself.. any info would be  nice thanks ppl


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Sep 2004)

The simple answer is that your odds of joining the Army at 17 in the hopes of training to fly fighters is approximately - zero. Officers fly CF aircraft, and officer recruitment requires either having a degree or joining under a plan which will grant you one as part of your early training.

What can you do to prepare, read the available information, stay in school and plan to go to university, either on your own or through a CF entry program.

Introduction   -   http://army.ca/forums/threads/16016.0.html

CF Recruiting Site - Pilot -  http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/career/tradeinfo_e.aspx?id=32

Please search the forums on "pilot" and read the relevant threads on recruiting, preparation and officer recruiting in the FAQs.

Search page - http://army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/forums/threads/17073.0.html

Please review the available information on the forums and please return with specific questions after you have done so. Thank you.


----------

